# First cat show



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

We took Myrtle to her first cat show yesterday.
It was only down the road so we thought it would be prefect. I had never been to a cat show before never mind showed a cat.

First impressions where "oh my god weird cat people" 
I think of myself as a cat person , not that weird tho.
I had been warned about this so expected it. You know the sort of people that know everything and wont let you get word in. I was nicely surprised meeting a fair few other cat breeders.

I met a lovley lady who breeds Burmilla cats , and a another lovely lady who breeds Sphynx cats. I wanted to take one of the Burmillas home with me, Even the OH liked it. 
I saw plenty of huge Maine Coons and some famous breeders.

Myrtle went into the Kitten group and she got an EX 3 , number one went to one of the best maine coons of the show and number two went to a little grey mainecoon with a slightly better muzzle than Myrtles. "so they say :lol: "

Well all in all it was a good show, happy to get an EX for little Myrtle. When her Muzzle matures a bit I might show her again. I would like to take both cats next time, not in a big rush to do another show tho as all this waiting round and caged cats wasn't my thing.

Big Thanks to LousKoonz for all the advice before the show, she's a star 

*let me out *










*Cell C4*


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

So pleased for you....beautiful cat too.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

:001_tt1::001_tt1: weldone, ur cat is beautiful.

when you walk into the vetting in queue it's like walking into another world. the people are total whack jobs! :001_tongue:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats to you and Myrtle hun - she did very well you should be very proud x

Sorry i couldn't be there to see how she did, we had unexpected visitors (on a blooming sunday!! lol)


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> when you walk into the vetting in queue it's like walking into another world. the people are total whack jobs! :001_tongue:


But you are there as one of them 

Well Done on Myrtles results, they sound very good for her first show. More importantly though, Myrtle looks completely relaxed with the whole affair, obviously a born show princess :


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

aw shes lovely 

which "famous" breeders were there?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> But you are there as one of them
> 
> Well Done on Myrtles results, they sound very good for her first show. More importantly though, Myrtle looks completely relaxed with the whole affair, obviously a born show princess :


No I am not. I don't see myself as a whack job. I know the sort of people I mean and I think who the poster means so sorry why would I say that about myself? so Please don't say that, thank u and good night.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG joke woman - calm down  

My friend have the same conversation at every show. "Have you seen how many weird people are here", "Yes, but Karen we're here too - what does that say about us"

jeeze you are sensitive, loosen your undies a bit


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Maybe if everyone stopped having ago i wouldn't have such tight undies on


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1: weldone, ur cat is beautiful.
> 
> when you walk into the vetting in queue it's like walking into another world. the people are total whack jobs! :001_tongue:


Your not kidding B:laugh:







to you both Myrtle and Matt,very well doneGreat pics too


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I'm very pleased with the result.
Myrtle was a little uncomfortable in the cage the first half of the day, so I had her on my knee for most of the time, she loved all the belly rubs.
In the afternoon she then just went to sleep in her cage for the rest of the show.


I saw this lady showing her Maine Coon 
Supreme UK & Imp Gr Pr Dairymaine Sarnia Cherie | GCCF News


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

MattDe said:


> I saw this lady showing her Maine Coon
> Supreme UK & Imp Gr Pr Dairymaine Sarnia Cherie | GCCF News


yeah, shes at alot of shows with cherie, or her other dairymanes.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> yeah, shes at alot of shows with cherie, or her other dairymanes.


She'll have been there with Angie as i know Angie was showing yesterday aswell x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah - lovely pictures of the 'prisoner in cell 4' and well done on your first show. I wanted to go to Southern Counties show this weekend but can't get staff to cover for me


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done, she is lovely xx


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done Matt:thumbup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

She is gorgeous, very well done, so do you officially have the show bug now then?

Is she registered with any other registries? her show prep is lovely btw,she looks brilliant.

Izzie


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

congrats
booootiful kitty x


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheers for the comments everyone, 

Izzie999 - When you say is she registered with any other registries, does that mean other than the GCCF? 

Thanks, didn't do too much to prep her, lots of brushing and some grooming powder.
think I might take both of my kittens to the next show, don't want to travel too far tho. Myrtle doesn't enjoy the car


----------

